# Putting resort maps in Reviews



## northwoodsgal (Oct 8, 2005)

Is there a way to have a map of a resort entered in to the Review section?  I have several, and it seems like a shame to throw them away if they can be shared online.  Any thoughts?  I don't have a scanner so how would I do it?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2005)

If you can get them scanned locally (bet you have a friend with a scanner) just attach the file to an email and send it to the Review Manager for that geographical area.  You'll find links to their email addresses on the review homepage and in the individual review area home pages.

If all else fails, send me a Private Message and I'll give you my home address where you can mail the pages for me to scan.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2005)

As things are currently set up, the resort map wouldn't be included within the review, but would be added to the resort images tab.


----------

